# boost plug gap



## slimdude29 (May 8, 2010)

i have a 2004 jetta 1.8t i got it flashed and running 15 to 16 psi boost what gap should i have my plugs and i here that my jetta since its turbo that my engine will burnout at 100,000 cause my car ive always used synthetic royal purple and its never ran better it has 83000


----------

